
War on fat – how I lost 20 kilos by changing my eating habits - stefannn
https://medium.com/@stefanneculai/war-on-fat-how-i-lost-20-kilos-by-changing-my-eating-habits-7728901ad313
======
violetgarden
I actually find this article really sad. Super happy that the person was able
to get to a healthy weight, but their relationship with food still sounds
unhealthy. No snacks. Put down your cutlery between bites. Reward yourself for
being “good.” Constant mind games to not feel hungry.

There is so much shame and restriction that I would personally find it very
hard to sustain this diet. Food should make you feel good. If you get a little
hungry and want a snack, then have a little snack! It doesn’t have to be
potato chips and chocolate bars.

The author is berating himself for trying too many things at a Thai buffet. I
just want to tell the author that he doesn’t have to be ashamed. It’s okay to
try new things and have fun with food. Your catalyst for a life change may
have been shame, but you don’t have to keep tearing yourself down constantly.
Do things because you wanna feel healthy, live a long life.

------
smileypete
> 4 years ago I was at the peak of my weight: 84kgs. For an average tall guy,
> at 178cm, that is overweight.

That's only slightly over weight:

[https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-weight/height-weight-
ch...](https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-weight/height-weight-chart/)

